# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Terribilis "yellow"

## Daniel

Got a couple froglets from DFC

----------


## Lynn

Congrats , Daniel.
Very nice choice  :Smile: 
Very pretty when the are in their froglet stage as well.
They are an enjoyable species to care for. 
Always out in the open--- very bold!
In fact, they actually like an open area in their enclosure.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Daniel

Thanks, Lynn. I was told that these guys just spend their time starring at you. I though people were over exaggerating but I was wrong lol. They won't move unless they are eating. At least they aren't hiding away. They stand still and look pretty.

----------


## Happy Frog

> Thanks, Lynn. I was told that these guys just spend their time starring at you. I though people were over exaggerating but I was wrong lol. They won't move unless they are eating. At least they aren't hiding away. They stand still and look pretty.



I never new that about them.  Are all the color morphs like that?

----------


## Daniel

I believe so. I heard its also similar with Phyllobates bicolors.

----------


## Daniel

Ok, these guys just flat out have starring problems lol. One of them seems to like to climb more but no matter where he ends up he is still looking at me lol(Or just looking out of the cage).

----------


## Lynn

Daniel, yes ! 

For hours and sometimes from the very same spot of which they sit for hours.......too!
My adult fremale will climb to a ledge, my male never climbs.

They absolutely love bean beetles ( when yours  are a little bigger) .
Warning--- be careful w how many you give them all at once. 
I but like 10 in for a weekly treat. If I were to put 100 they would eat every one...
of which can apparently increase the risk of intestinal obstructions if too many are eaten all at once.

Remember about creating the small open area in their permanent enclosure.
They will appreciate it. They love big coconut 1/2 turned upside down filled with water and
like to sit inside them as well. To prepare the ones for a hut the opening has to be really big.

Mine DO NOT like to hide -- anywhere! Remember in the wild they don't have to hide ...They are so toxic. 
I'm going to put the photos in post #1 up on facebook this AM  :Smile: 

I  put some P t enclosure photos in there album - just now :
http://www.frogforum.net/members/fly...ilis-mint.html

Keep those babies photos coming ! We will all enjoy watching them get the grown up coloring.

 :Butterfly:

----------

poison

----------


## Daniel

Thank you very much for the info, Lynn  :Smile: . I gotta start breaking open my own coconuts. The ones I btuy frog the petstores usually have a week spot on one of those circle things that they have on top. 

How old are your terribs?

----------


## Carlos

Congrats Daniel, they are very cute  :Smile:  !

----------

poison

----------


## Daniel



----------


## Strider18

Very nice pictures and even prettier frogs  :Smile:  Look forward to seeing updates on them  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel



----------


## Angela P

Very nice!

----------

